# My baby, Ace :D



## DancingIntheDark (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi everyone! I joined a few months back, but I haven't been around for a while. Now I'm back, and I see all these great pictures of beautiful ratties, and I thought I would introduce my own beautiful baby, Ace.  He's seven and a half months old, and I've had him since he was a month old. His favourite things are his little ratty bed from Pet Smart, berry-yogurt treats, and towels. His favourite place to sit is on my right shoulder, and he spends a ton of time up there. ;D He enjoys peeing on things that he shouldn't, jumping into the treat basket and hauling out bags of treats (even though he knows he's not supposed to do this ) and play-fighting with my hand like a little dog. 

The first picture was taken a couple of days after I got him. And then the other two are more recent - the last one was about a week ago. My sister has female rats, and she was shocked at how big he is. I didn't think he was that big, but everyone that I show just gapes in amazement.  I guess he's a big boy.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Aw he's so cute! He looks alot like my rat, Piper


----------



## emillyratties (May 3, 2011)

So cute!! <3


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw cute boy. 

My Cousin who has females rats was shocked by how big my boys are, and for males my guys are on the smaller side.


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

He's a cutie I have males and females and have been amazed at how fast my older male (Pooh Bear). especially, is growing. I have to admit I am very partial to the males, in spite of them constantly dropping pee marks all over me. I know it is a compliment They groomed and groomed me today--in between the pee dribbles, haha! I just love the little guys. I love the coloring of Ace. He looks like a big squishy with lots of love to give. He looks very content


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

What a cutie!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Christielynnga (Nov 12, 2012)

Really cute! He looks like a sweetie


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

emillyratties said:


> So cute!! <3


I LOVE your rat.


----------



## DancingIntheDark (Jun 2, 2012)

Aww, thank you guys for all the lovely comments! Ace will be very happy to hear them ;D 

@JBlas I agree with you on being partial to the boys. I've thought all my sister's female rats were adorable, but now that I have my guy, I'm noticing a big difference with how cuddly and affectionate he is. I'm not saying the females aren't affectionate, but none of my sister's have ever cuddled quite as much as Ace does. I also love that you said Ace looks like a big squishy - I'm ALWAYS saying that about him, cause he really is such a big squish.


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

You are welcome Looking at his picture just makes me want to snuggle him He's lucky to have you! And.....how jealous I am that you are in Canada I LOVE cold, cold weather. Here I am --stuck in NE Texas....sigh!! We've had our air conditioner running all week. It is Thanksgiving already (fall)......bigger sigh!! Everything I have seen of Canada has been beautiful!!! I hope to visit one day.


----------



## DancingIntheDark (Jun 2, 2012)

JBlas said:


> You are welcome Looking at his picture just makes me want to snuggle him He's lucky to have you! And.....how jealous I am that you are in Canada I LOVE cold, cold weather. Here I am --stuck in NE Texas....sigh!! We've had our air conditioner running all week. It is Thanksgiving already (fall)......bigger sigh!! Everything I have seen of Canada has been beautiful!!! I hope to visit one day.


Aw! That's so funny, I've always wanted to go to Texas! I'd be in heaven with warm weather all year around.  I don't mind it kind of cool in the fall, but winter... I think it's that it just lasts so long in Canada. Oh well, can't complain too much I guess.  You should definitely visit here though! I'm for sure planning on visiting Texas someday. It's making me miss summer, thinking of how warm it must be there that you need an air conditioner!  And winter's just starting here... *sigh*. I hope you had a good Thanksgiving though, even if it was hot! ;D


----------



## FinnishChick (Sep 25, 2012)

Too cute!! My dog's name is Ace (he was the only one born in the litter) and he is quite squishy as well!


----------



## CherriBomb (Nov 13, 2012)

Very cute!


----------

